# Couple Pots



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jun 29, 2014)

These pots were made from some Curly burly Maple I got from @windyridgebowman . This wood is awesome and pics cannot do it justice!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## myingling (Jun 29, 2014)

That's some good lookin wood ,,,,you did it some justice

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 29, 2014)

I agree, pretty wood right there !


----------



## bearmanric (Jun 30, 2014)

Nice Pots. Rick


----------

